# Do You Like Your Laptop, What Brand Do You Have?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

Planning to start shopping for my first laptop.  I want one so that I don't have to sit in the den to use my desktop, if I want to watch TV in the other room or do something else.  I'm not going to get anything fancy, just a Windows system with a decent size screen and a good/safe battery.  I don't intend to go beyond Walmart, Best Buy (or Costco).  I'm thinking price may be somewhere between $400-$700, not sure.

I don't know much about computers and nothing about laptops.  I think RadishRose mentioned here a long time ago that she used a mouse with hers, I'd probably want that option also.  I don't like touchscreens, my first experience with them is my smartphone, and I really don't care for it, luckily I just use it for phone calls and not much else.

My desktop now has Windows 10 and is an HP.  I don't like Dell, had bad experiences with them in the past, but would probably like another HP or Lenovo, definitely a name brand.  I read that the memory should be a minimum of 8GB, not sure if that would be good or not.

So far I've only used the computer to email, visit forums, shop and price things online, search the web for information, and do light surfing around different websites or youtube.  I have never watched whole movies, listened to whole concerts or streamed anything on my PC.  I doubt that I would in the future. I don't do gaming.

I upload a modest amount of photos from my camera onto my computer, but they would probably still go to my desktop.  Other than that, I have no important documents or extensive files saved on the computer to use much memory or data.

I have Comcast broadband with an ethernet connection, and I'm guessing I can just use the laptop without even involving Comcast, as I already have a WIFI modem in my den, I figured anywhere on my main floor would have WIFI reception.  I don't know that much about setting up the laptop or how it runs, I assume it needs WIFI signals at all times to function.  I guess if the battery is low you can plug it into a wall to recharge, like the phones?

As you can see, I don't know very much and have no geeks around to give me pointers or help out.  Figured I'd ask the folks here for recommendations or what to watch out for. You guys have a lot more knowledge and experience with these things than I do.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a Dell desktop computer with Windows 10.  I was thinking of getting a laptop, too, so that I could take it with me to other rooms.  Then I decided that I would get a smartphone to do that and do my heavy computer time at the desktop.  I am a dinosaur, still do not have a smartphone or even a simple cell phone.  Those who help Seabreeze, please comment on my needs.  Not meaning to sabotage your thread, SeaBreeze, but it's basically the same need as yours.


----------



## Lochkelly (Oct 13, 2019)

Dell.  Hands down.  I've owned & used many brands but happiest with Dell.  Great support.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2019)

Lenovo. I use a mouse. Bought my first laptop 3 yrs ago, I'm happy with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

PVC said:


> I have a Dell desktop computer with Windows 10.  I was thinking of getting a laptop, too, so that I could take it with me to other rooms.  Then I decided that I would get a smartphone to do that and do my heavy computer time at the desktop.  I am a dinosaur, still do not have a smartphone or even a simple cell phone.  Those who help Seabreeze, please comment on my needs.  Not meaning to sabotage your thread, SeaBreeze, but it's basically the same need as yours.



No problem PVC, glad you're sharing your situation and I'm happy to hear all who respond with tech advice.  I'm a dinosaur too, wasn't too long about I got my first smartphone after having a Tracfone for years, just for emergencies.  I can go online with the phone, but it doesn't suit me, I need a real computer with a keyboard to do anything online.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Lenovo. I use a mouse. Bought my first laptop 3 yrs ago, I'm happy with it.


Thanks AC, I'm soured on Dells and I only started owning computers in the year 2000.  Good to know you can use a mouse with yours and are happy with it.

My last computer was a Lenovo with Windows 7, and I still have that one in the basement on a dial-up connection.  Don't use it really, but good if Comcast goes down and I need to do something on a computer.  Now I have the smartphone, but that screen is so small and my eyesight is worsening with age.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 13, 2019)

Most of my computers have been HP and if I'm not mistaken, HP manufactures computers for Dell. My last laptop had to be a 17 inch screen to accommodate my visual challenges. The larger screen laptops can get pretty heavy moving them around but I could take it on the road when my sister had to go to Houston for treatments. My laptop cost me about $1,000 +/- but the larger the monitor, the higher the cost. I purchased a wireless mouse and keyboard to use with it. It was easier on my arthritis to use a regular keyboard than the flatter one on a laptop.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

As well as my Mac Desktop I have a Toshiba Laptop.. It's got windows on it,  I've had it for a long time but it's still in perfect condition...







 You can use it with only the battery or with it plugged in at all times..or you could simply recharge at the wall when necessary. I find the track pad fiddly to use so I plug in a mouse, it's  much easier for me!!


----------



## charry (Oct 14, 2019)

I have an Acer and a small Hp, i only use the laptops for printing stuff and scanning and photocopying....i prefer my Ipad....


----------



## Wren (Oct 14, 2019)

My laptop is a Lenovo, used with a mouse and kept on my desk, I also prefer my ipad, with  a nine inch screen it's lighter, more portable and  great for using elsewhere


----------



## Mike (Oct 14, 2019)

I have an Acer One 10, which is more tablet than
laptop, there is a clip on keyboard, or it can be just
a tablet.

Unfortunately as the name says it only has a 10" screen,
but it is a Windows 10 machine.

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Oct 14, 2019)

H/P laptop ...windows 10 ..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 14, 2019)

This summer when I decided to downsize,I really didn't want another computer,mine was  a 8 yr old HP Windows 7,the updates took forever to upload,hated it
After doing some research,I bought a HP Chrome laptop at Best Buy end of July,it was on sale.,I paid $270.It took me couple days to adjust to a smaller screen,its 14 inch,and the keyboard 
The main reason I bought it was for the size,can still do all the things I did with computer except I no longer have to deal with Windows Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2019)

I have an HP Pavillion laptop that is a couple of years old, it works fine.

IMO the technology is changing so fast you can buy almost anything and it will be fine for the average person.

I'm thinking that the next replacement purchase will be a little tablet of some sort.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2019)

We are an Apple only user. Laptop, iPhones and iPads all the way.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm not sure that the brand matters so much if you stick with a major manufacturer.  But do consider the specs.  The 8GB of memory sounds good, but really consider the storage.  Get a machine with an electronic HDD (called eMMC). Most everything will happen much faster, like page loads and such, making your user experience more pleasant.

My own machine has a 256GB drive and I think that will be sufficient for my needs. I use it as my desktop replacement running Windows 10.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)

HP laptop. I'll never again be trapped at a desk in a certain room.

Buy the wireless mouse separately, about $12.00 at Wally. (Logistics) It comes with a chip. Stick the chip in the side of the lappy. My mouse works great right on the couch, or you can use a book or a magazine.


----------



## Trade (Oct 14, 2019)

I have a Dell laptop. 

I had always had good experiences with Dell so I stuck with them. 

But this last one, which crashed and gave me the blue screen of death when I tried to do a system restore has soured me on them. 

And on top of that Dell support wanted to charge me about 250 bucks to fix it. 250 bucks to fix a 349 dollar computer that was only 6 months old.

I finally fixed it myself, but only by taking the nuclear option of setting it all the way back to the state it was when it came out of the box. As a result I lost a bunch of stuff. 

So Dell has lost me. When this one goes belly up I think I'm going to bite the bullet and spend the money for an Apple.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 14, 2019)

Since getting my first iPad about 5-6 years ago, I have not used anything else, and am totally happy with the iPad for everything that I need to do. It syncs with my iPhone so when I take pictures with the phone, they also go to the iPad.  I use an external keyboard with my iPad Pro, making it just about like a 13” laptop, and the iPad can be used without the keyboard when I want to do that. 
I have all of the health apps on my phone to monitor my health and fitness, so the phone and iPad just work together perfectly. 
If I had to have a laptop for some reason, it would definitely be a MacBook .


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2019)

Toshiba stopped making laptops - they and HP have been my go-to sources. Had a bad experience with a Dell computer as well as their support and swore off that brand.

I've purchased roughly 15 laptops over the years (most for use in our small business) and relatively inexpensive is the way to go, at least in my estimation and experience.

Computers don't generally break because of overuse or being lesser quality, they get glitchy because of outdated operating systems that can't be updated or handle new software, or get damaged from spills, drops, etc.

Being the family techie, I just bought a new laptop for my husband. It was a tall order because he wanted a 17" laptop - most of which are incredibly expensive. We found one here: https://store.hp.com/us/en/Configur...Id=&catEntryId=3074457345618816819&quantity=1

Great price at $349. He's had it for about two months and loves it.

I debated about getting my technically challenged sweetie a Chromebook but after researching I opted against that for two reasons.
First of all, Google is already way up in our business. Why hand them even more information?
Secondly, given equal price points, why buy a severely restricted laptop? Chromebooks are essentially big smart phones good for Internet browsing, various apps, and email only. Why not get something with the flexibility of accepting some additional software? That didn't make sense to me.

Since my eight year old Windows 7 laptop is also getting glitchy and showing its age, I'll be purchasing another of these laptops for me to use when we're traveling. (A desktop is my main workhorse.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2019)

I have a Lenovo.  I've never been altogether happy with it...….especially now that the t and y keys no longer work and the keyboard can't be repaired.  I had to buy a cordless keyboard to use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone for sharing your advice and experiences.  I still have some looking around to do, but leaning towards HP or Lenovo.  Will give an update if I decide to make a purchase.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 14, 2019)

I use my iPad for everything.   Love it


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your advice and experiences.  I still have some looking around to do, but leaning towards HP or Lenovo.  Will give an update if I decide to make a purchase.


I did away with windows by going to a Chromebook 15 inch screen.(Acer). I use it strictly for Internet. I bought a refurbished one for $168 on Amazon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2019)

I just bought this 17.3 inch HP at Best Buy on sale for $529.99.  I'm going to really try to use the mouse that comes with it, but it does seem so foreign to me.  Will buy a regular mouse if I really have to.  I like this laptop also because it comes with a DVD disc feature, I'm used to that and it's usually what I use to put photos on for saving.  

Thanks again to everyone for sharing your advice and experiences.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a Lenova Chrome Book.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 20, 2019)

Question:
When you buy a laptop and also have a PC, do you have to connect the two somehow or does it do that automatically?  I'm clueless with computers.  In other words, when I use each, do both have the same emails, photos, websites or do I have to do something to do that.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 20, 2019)

PVC said:


> Question:
> When you buy a laptop and also have a PC, do you have to connect the two somehow or does it do that automatically?  I'm clueless with computers.  In other words, when I use each, do both have the same emails, photos, websites or do I have to do something to do that.


Yes they are in sync. They have the same emails, photos, websites. You just set them up accordingly on both.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 21, 2019)

I had a Lenovo with Win 8.  Then I bought a refurbished Dell , loaded up Ubuntu 16.04 and never looked back.  Lots of people said that once you tried Linux, you wouldn't go back to Windows and that was true for me. Most popular software packages are available for Linux and generally free.

I found some difficulty in finding a new printer that worked well with Linux, but found that HP offer very good support.

I'm now wanting a 'bigger' Dell.  This one has a fast processor, but I'd like more memory and a bigger screen.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 21, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> Most of my computers have been HP and if I'm not mistaken, HP manufactures computers for Dell. My last laptop had to be a 17 inch screen to accommodate my visual challenges. The larger screen laptops can get pretty heavy moving them around but I could take it on the road when my sister had to go to Houston for treatments. My laptop cost me about $1,000 +/- but the larger the monitor, the higher the cost. I purchased a wireless mouse and keyboard to use with it. It was easier on my arthritis to use a regular keyboard than the flatter one on a laptop.


I believe you are mistaken: HP does not manufacture Dell computers. You may be confused by the fact that there are overseas companies that manufacture laptops for both companies, in the same facilities, but HP and Dell remain separate entities. Their products are not identical. 

The above being said, if someone is privy to information that belies my information, as given, I would be interested in reading any articles on the same. 

Here is an interesting article that touches on this subject:https://www.npinc.ca/who-makes-dell-hp-toshiba-acer-apple-laptops/


----------



## Lara (Oct 21, 2019)

Sea Breeze said:
			
		

> I just bought this 17.3 inch HP at Best Buy on sale for $529.99...I like this laptop also because it comes with a DVD disc feature, I'm used to that and it's usually what I use to put photos on for saving.


Congratulations on your new computer purchase. Great price! Love that it has a dvd disk feature! WTG!


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 21, 2019)

Saving to thumb drives is so much easier, and many vehicles now have a usb input on the accessory panel for the audio system. I do like having a DVD player in my vehicles, so I can play old discs, but these days I drop most of my tunes onto thumb drives. As for the computer, I'm sure that the majority of my DVD disc tracks can be found on online music sites, ready for streaming.


----------



## artinstead (Oct 21, 2019)

Got a surface pro 6 with keyboard. Runs win 10. Installed Microsoft One so it shares my (selected ) pc files, like having my home pc on the road. So far no glitches


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just bought this 17.3 inch HP at Best Buy on sale for $529.99.  I'm going to really try to use the mouse that comes with it, but it does seem so foreign to me.  Will buy a regular mouse if I really have to.  I like this laptop also because it comes with a DVD disc feature, I'm used to that and it's usually what I use to put photos on for saving.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for sharing your advice and experiences.


Enjoy your new toy. @SeaBreeze


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 21, 2019)

Depending on your needs, a Chromebook might be the best tool. You don’t have to deal with all the bloatware of Windows, and are safer from viruses and malware.

iPads are neat, and great for email, content, streaming, etc, but don’t have much in the way of a file handling system outside of Cloud based. The new iPad OS will allow you to move files to and from a USB thumb drive, but it’s a bit clumsy.

I own multiple Apple products and love the platform, but a well equipped MacBook Pro will run about $2,100.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 21, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I believe you are mistaken: HP does not manufacture Dell computers. You may be confused by the fact that there are overseas companies that manufacture laptops for both companies, in the same facilities, but HP and Dell remain separate entities. Their products are not identical.
> 
> The above being said, if someone is privy to information that belies my information, as given, I would be interested in reading any articles on the same.
> 
> Here is an interesting article that touches on this subject:https://www.npinc.ca/who-makes-dell-hp-toshiba-acer-apple-laptops/


LOL  Consider myself corrected. I was quite a few years ago I read about a connection with HP and Dell. It may be what you're referring to and my gray cells didn't all cooperate. But, while we're kinda on the subject, I'm under the impression that the Dell computers you see in Walmart cannot be purchased through Dell. But Walmart isn't an OEM or a VAR. Are you privy on anything along that line?


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 22, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> LOL  Consider myself corrected. I was quite a few years ago I read about a connection with HP and Dell. It may be what you're referring to and my gray cells didn't all cooperate. But, while we're kinda on the subject, I'm under the impression that the Dell computers you see in Walmart cannot be purchased through Dell. But Walmart isn't an OEM or a VAR. Are you privy on anything along that line?



Most big box retailers contract manufacturers for computers to sell at a price point. They are not the same models, in many cases, that are sold direct. Dell and HP have models that are only sold through certain retailers. Same with big screen TV’s. Samsung has models sold through specific big box retailers (Sam’s Club and Costco) that are slightly different in specs (and product ID) from those sold at Amazon, Best Buy, and other electronic retailers.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 22, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> specific big box retailers (Sam’s Club and Costco) that are slightly different in specs (and product ID) from those sold at Amazon, Best Buy


That's what I was thinking, too. That was another questionable statement I heard once but was never very sure of.  Thanks.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 23, 2019)

Suzy623 said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. That was another questionable statement I heard once but was never very sure of.  Thanks.



It makes it difficult to compare when shopping. When it comes to large retail chains, it’s the norm for a lot of more expensive electronics. Apple products are an exception, but you must be very cautious to insure it’s the latest model.


----------



## Victor (Oct 28, 2019)

DELL, almost new. Still learning Windows 10 with a book.
Cost less than $300.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> Question:
> When you buy a laptop and also have a PC, do you have to connect the two somehow or does it do that automatically?  I'm clueless with computers.  In other words, when I use each, do both have the same emails, photos, websites or do I have to do something to do that.


The answer is, "it depends."   If you have photos, documents, etc. stored on the hard drive of a computer, they are specific to that machine unless you copy them to the other.   Email and other online programs will be the same as your credentials are stored on a remote server.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 28, 2019)

Silverfox said:


> Yes they are in sync. They have the same emails, photos, websites. You just set them up accordingly on both.


Not necessarily true.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

Mac Pro laptop.  Been Mac's all the way for years.  Not a fan of any kind of tablets, though.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Mac Pro laptop.  Been Mac's all the way for years.  Not a fan of any kind of tablets, though.



My 2015 13” MBP is still doing great but the new 16” MacBook Pro is calling my name


----------



## Liberty (Nov 14, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> My 2015 13” MBP is still doing great but the new 16” MacBook Pro is calling my name


Yep, got that 13" one myself...just wonder if that 16" one might be too big overall...like when you 
want to carry it around and plunk it down on the swing or outdoor chair to stab at a while.  This one's 
heavy enough.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

This is a picture of my laptop taken 10 years ago, you can tell how old it is by the fact that my old Blackberry sits next to it, and I've had another Blackberry and 4 iPhones since then.







However, I'm still using that same laptop.. even though I use Macs for everything else and that Lappy is windows... because  today it looks and works exactly as it did 10 years ago..in fact  even longer than that...


I took this photo of it with my iphone, just 5 minutes ago, and you can see it's still in perfect working condition....  ( same lappy 10 years apart)






The shiny marks on the edge of the keyboard and the screen are just reflections, not damage


----------



## Liberty (Nov 14, 2019)

Your's is way prettier than mine.  Mine is about 3 years old.   Love that fire engine red of yours!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Your's is way prettier than mine.  Mine is about 3 years old.   Love that fire engine red of yours!


 yeah I agree, I've always liked the red....


----------



## Llynn (Nov 14, 2019)

I've never owned a laptop but I did use them a lot when I was working. I used whatever brand the techies bought for me but as I recall most were hp. I used them when I needed to take my office on the road. otherwise I used desktops.

Now I use an hp all in one and my tablet. I love the monitor on my all in one but the rest of the machine not so much and hp support and warranty has been a joke.


----------



## Duster (Nov 14, 2019)

MacBook Pro. I DON'T Recommend it!  Bought mine new at the Apple store and it is glitchy.  They have a recall out on this model due to the battery catching on fire.  The battery is permanently installed, so you can't just swap it out the way you can on older models.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)

Llynn said:


> I've never owned a laptop but I did use them a lot when I was working. I used whatever brand the techies bought for me but as I recall most were hp. I used them when I needed to take my office on the road. otherwise I used desktops.
> 
> Now I use an hp all in one and my tablet. I love the monitor on my all in one but the rest of the machine not so much and hp support and warranty has been a joke.


 I'm the same I prefer my Desktop... but I use take the lappy away with me on holidays.. or occasionally I'll use it in the house if I've got to be in another room... . I've also got an Ipad ..and an Iphone so I have plenty options, but for comfort and eae of Use I prefer my desktop Mac.. and 24 inch monitor...


----------



## Liberty (Nov 15, 2019)

Duster said:


> MacBook Pro. I DON'T Recommend it!  Bought mine new at the Apple store and it is glitchy.  They have a recall out on this model due to the battery catching on fire.  The battery is permanently installed, so you can't just swap it out the way you can on older models.


Wow, Duster...thanks for the info.  Will as our Apple guys about it.  Don't anticipate buying a new one, but sure hoping they get the battery glitch fixed.  Seems like batteries are exploding all over the place now days.  Look at 
the recent Tesla car!


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 15, 2019)

Duster said:


> MacBook Pro. I DON'T Recommend it!  Bought mine new at the Apple store and it is glitchy.  They have a recall out on this model due to the battery catching on fire.  The battery is permanently installed, so you can't just swap it out the way you can on older models.



I have two MBP’s never had one minute of trouble out of them. The battery is replaceable on the new ones, just not by the user.  The Apple replacement program applied to only one model of the 13” MBP.


----------



## gennie (Nov 15, 2019)

I loved my Toshiba that died.  Barely tolerate the HP that replaced it.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 15, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Wow, Duster...thanks for the info.  Will as our Apple guys about it.  Don't anticipate buying a new one, but sure hoping they get the battery glitch fixed.  Seems like batteries are exploding all over the place now days.  Look at
> the recent Tesla car!


Ok, just found out from our "Mac Pro" guy...batteries not an issue now, issues/ complaints on the "butterfly keyboard".


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 15, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ok, just found out from our "Mac Pro" guy...batteries not an issue now, issues/ complaints on the "butterfly keyboard".



The 16” has a new scissor keyboard (similar to the old ones), it will migrate to other MacBooks over the next couple of years. Also has a ESC key


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 15, 2019)

Love my ASUS Laptop.  I've had it for about 3 years.  I think I paid around $799. I have the option to use a mouse or not.. I rarely use my mouse.  Finally got use to my built in mouse


----------



## Liberty (Nov 15, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> The 16” has a new scissor keyboard (similar to the old ones), it will migrate to other MacBooks over the next couple of years. Also has a ESC key


Hey, that might be where the complaints are coming from.  Sometimes it takes time to get used to something new.
I've had Macs for so long, everything else would probably be like Greek to learn now.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 15, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Hey, that might be where the complaints are coming from.  Sometimes it takes time to get used to something new.
> I've had Macs for so long, everything else would probably be like Greek to learn now.


 
The “butterfly“ keyboard never felt quite right. Not as much travel, I missed hitting keys right. I’ve held off on a new one until the keyboard issue was solved. 

I looked at the new 16” today, great keyboard, not a much bigger than the 15”. The sound system was unreal, nothing like a normal laptop. I would consider it as a desktop replacement.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 16, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> The “butterfly“ keyboard never felt quite right. Not as much travel, I missed hitting keys right. I’ve held off on a new one until the keyboard issue was solved.
> 
> I looked at the new 16” today, great keyboard, not a much bigger than the 15”. The sound system was unreal, nothing like a normal laptop. I would consider it as a desktop replacement.


Thanks for the info.  I use mine mostly on the desktop...do take it out the back deck or around the house once in a while, though.  Do you think the new one is heavier than the former models?


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 16, 2019)

It is lighter than my 13” 2008 MBP but it about a pound heavier than current 13” versions. It weighs the same as the 15” it replaced (4.02 lbs). The big deal with it is capacity and speed, up to 64Gb of RAM and up to a 8T SSD. That’s heavy lifting for a laptop. It is expensive, very expensive when loaded. I paid about $2100 for my 2015 MBP with 16Gb and a 512 SSD, $500 or more for a much faster larger version with 1 T SSD is not so bad. But again, I don’t need it right away. The 16” screen is a lot bigger when side by side, and it’s quite a bit brighter than my 2015. They are not upgradable, just like all the newer MBP’s. I’m hopeful the 13” gets similar upgrades in the next year or so, but I’m not holding my breath, nor am I getting any younger. I truly hate the butterfly keyboard.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 16, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> It is lighter than my 13” 2008 MBP but it about a pound heavier than current 13” versions. It weighs the same as the 15” it replaced (4.02 lbs). The big deal with it is capacity and speed, up to 64Gb of RAM and up to a 8T SSD. That’s heavy lifting for a laptop. It is expensive, very expensive when loaded. I paid about $2100 for my 2015 MBP with 16Gb and a 512 SSD, $500 or more for a much faster larger version with 1 T SSD is not so bad. But again, I don’t need it right away. The 16” screen is a lot bigger when side by side, and it’s quite a bit brighter than my 2015. They are not upgradable, just like all the newer MBP’s. I’m hopeful the 13” gets similar upgrades in the next year or so, but I’m not holding my breath, nor am I getting any younger. I truly hate the butterfly keyboard.


Thanks, I hear 'ya.  Macs aren't cheap, but they sure are good.  We sold our biz and retired a couple of years ago, and in biz our biz partner nearly always replaced our Macs with used but almost new ones purchased online. Hmmmm.

Ha ha.  Mine is working great now, so like you, no plans to upgrade, but it doesn't hurt to keep in the "Mac loop" to keep up to date.  Thanks!


----------

